

For HN: A quick little Chrome extension to mute/hide submissions - tumult

I blew up last night and made an idiot of myself in someone else's submission, calling people names and saying it was not HN material. I was an idiot and shouldn't have done that.<p>One of the interesting things about HN, given its current size now, is that all of the submissions end up in the same bucket -- there are no categories, tagging, or sub-HNs.<p>I'm not going to like everything I see. But if I wasn't open to at least glancing at the new stuff that comes in, I'd miss a lot of cool things. If I really don't like it, though, it bugs me if it sticks to the top of the front page.<p>So I made a technical solution to a psychological problem. Rather than give myself the opportunity to be a jerk, here is a small Chrome extension that lets you hide submissions by clicking on their number on the left. They'll stay muted forever, or until you click the unmute link that it adds to the bottom of the page.<p>Screenshot of the effect it has: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2316004/hnmute.png<p>Link to .crx Chrome/Chromium extension: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2316004/hnm.crx
======
sh1mmer
Clickable links

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2316004/hnmute.png>

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2316004/hnm.crx>

------
falsestprophet
An extension that allows us to hide annoying users would be great.

~~~
tumult
Hm, I might add that too.

~~~
oldgregg
I would love two things in a plugin:

1) let me "flag" stuff from the main page or /newest -- make it ajax so it
doesn't interrupt my flow.

2) Add a "block" function next to each post and comment. One click and I never
see that persons submissions/comments anymore.

~~~
tumult
I'll add those tomorrow or Tuesday if I get a few spare minutes.

------
rcfox
I'd rather just hide them.

~~~
tumult
That's what it does, yeah. I added "hide" to the title.

~~~
rcfox
Oh, heh, it looked like you were just making the links grey. I didn't notice
that item #1 was missing.

